

Ask HN: Examples of Amazon AWS monthly cost - heliodor

Trying to figure out Amazon AWS pricing from their price tables and calculator is an exercise in head scratching.<p>I think it would be useful to hear what people have built on AWS and what their monthly AWS cost is.<p>I&#x27;d appreciate a brief description and&#x2F;or a url, an explanation if your usage is heavy on one component (database, storage, cpu, etc.), and the cost you&#x27;re incurring.
======
Stoo
Storytella[0] is running on AWS. Currently I'm trying to keep costs down so
everything is running on micro instances which are free for 12 months for new
sign ups. I have set up:

EC2 micro instance running a django application EC2 micro instance running
CouchDB RDS micro instance running MySQL ElastiCache micro instance running
Redis S3 storage for user images 1 Lambda function for resizing images

That set up is handling roughly 1200 sessions per month at the moment and
costs me roughly $15 per month, which is mainly for the second EC2 instance.
If I was paying for everything it would be more like:

EC2 instances x2: $15 RDS: $25 ElastiCache: $12

The S3 and Lambda services are a bit more tricky to work it and I'll worry
about it when I need to. For everything else it's roughly 750 hours per month
x hourly cost.

If you've got any follow up questions let me know.

[0] [https://storytel.la/](https://storytel.la/)

~~~
wernerb
Be careful, I think you get alotted free machine hours. This means that if you
use multiple micro instances you will spend those free hours more quickly.

------
davismwfl
So I am temporarily running a couple of small ecommerce sites for clients and
my own SaaS application. The spend is about $650-700/month for a redundant
solution plus bandwidth, backups, S3 etc. I am actually working through a
change right now that will cut our bill down to about $400/month without
losing anything today. Once the clients migrate their sites as planned then I
can likely get my spend down to about $300/month given current traffic to the
SaaS. Everything is on-demand no reserved instances right now since most of
this is temporary.

2 - m3.large hosting nginx/node apps with mongo running on them (each in
different AZ) 1 - m3.xlarge has mongo and ElasticSearch running 1 - Small RDS
Multi AZ instance, 5 Wordpress DB's (only 2 are really active right now) 3 -
ELB's each handling a specific domain/site.

------
Someone1234
When I was on the free tier I ran a micro instance for around $3-4 month,
mostly in bandwidth. After the free tier expired the same setup was around
$14-15/month on AWS on-demand and around $11-12/month with a reserved instance
(inc. upfront fee divided by months).

I also have an Azure A0 basic running for near the same amount $13-15/month.
So a little more than EC2 reserved but a little less than EC2 on-demand.
However I get a lot "freebies" on Azure (email forwarding, 5 GB in backups, et
al).

If anything, I find the calculators often overestimate slightly. However YMMV.

------
Stoo
AWS also has a calculator, which I only discovered yesterday:

[https://calculator.s3.amazonaws.com/index.html](https://calculator.s3.amazonaws.com/index.html)

It allows you to enter your expected usage and works out costs from that.

------
grhmc
Related: ec2.gsc.io and ec2instances.info

